# Fire axe in walk in freezer



## K2

Does anyone else have codes requiring a full sized axe in a walk-in freezer?? Just curious . I believe I could probably chop my way out of a freezer but I don't believe most people could. I understand part of the "why" but don't see the reality of it. 

A 2x2 window that you could break with a rack of ribs could provide an escape or at least let some heat in if a person was too chubby.


----------



## dougchips

Not an expert but I believe that they are just a couple of inches of foam with a skin on both sides. Similar to a garage door. I would be pissed if they chopped it down and all the food spoiled! If they freeze and die then they become soup and steaks.


----------



## Cole

dougchips said:


> Not an expert but I believe that they are just a couple of inches of foam with a skin on both sides. Similar to a garage door.


You are correct sir.

If you really wanted to get out with an axe, you can.


----------



## K2

Cole said:


> You are correct sir.
> 
> If you really wanted to get out with an axe, you can.


Interesting. I saw them working on the sliding door one day and it was 1/2 ply inside and out covered by the thin plastic that I should know the name of. That may have been a modified door and not the standard. 
So does anyone know if this axe is building/ fire code? I think I've only seen it in one city.


----------



## Teetorbilt

Swinging that axe would at least keep you warm for a while!:laughing:


----------



## K2

Teetorbilt said:


> Swinging that axe would at least keep you warm for a while!:laughing:


Maybe they could leave some matches and you could find something to chop for firewood and have some ribs.


----------



## BreyerConstruct

Teetorbilt said:


> Swinging that axe would at least keep you warm for a while!:laughing:


Maybe the freezers should also be stocked with firewood then!

~Matt


----------



## tgeb

BreyerConstruct said:


> Maybe the freezers should also be stocked with firewood then!
> 
> ~Matt



Now then, what will you do with the smoke from the fire? Now you need a chimney in the freezer?:blink: 
:laughing: What next cable tv.


----------



## reveivl

A lazy-boy and a heater... it's friggin' cold in here!!


----------



## dougchips

K2, has this been a big enough problem that states or towns are actually passing a law? Other than pranks, I can not see this as a danger to the public at large. The last one that I was in had a pull chain on the outside ane the latch was on the inside with the chain.


----------



## mdshunk

Fact is, you can get out of a walk-in freezer with nothing more than a Stanley utility knife. The skin is not real thick, and the middle is foam. An axe would be great. You'd be out in nothing flat.


----------



## K2

dougchips said:


> K2, has this been a big enough problem that states or towns are actually passing a law? Other than pranks, I can not see this as a danger to the public at large. The last one that I was in had a pull chain on the outside ane the latch was on the inside with the chain.


It seems to be a code in Colorado Springs but I don't see it in Denver or Boulder. I just happened to be curious as to where to buy these nice freezer axes and how much they might go for and got the idea that this was not a common application. 

I'm sure people have gotten trapped in these -20 f freezers but i just don't see some 16 year old girl wielding these axes.


----------



## K2

mdshunk said:


> Fact is, you can get out of a walk-in freezer with nothing more than a Stanley utility knife. The skin is not real thick, and the middle is foam. An axe would be great. You'd be out in nothing flat.


Interesting, the tops of the freezers I'm seeing are used for storage with racks and shelves and people walking around up there all day (no stairs or guardrails however). There must be some kind of structure to the walls if i can get up there without the thing caving in.

Well I was just curious if anyone had seen or heard of these axes in freezers. Sounds like it might be a local thing. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Chris G

I recommend this movie. I've seen it and it's pretty funny. And tasty.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0342492/


----------



## thom

I've seen and installed many panelized and site built walk-in freezers that are sheetmetal skins. Cutting your way out with a stanley knife would be tough.


----------



## POOLMANinCT

K2eoj said:


> Does anyone else have codes requiring a full sized axe in a walk-in freezer??
> 
> well didnt you see Goodfellows?
> :whistling


----------



## Mbskye

I (back when I was 18 ) worked for Louisville cooler. the walls have 2x frames around the edges that they install the camlocks in, then they put it in a mold with the sheetmetal & inject it with a great stuff type foam, the doors all have interior release buttons & are usualy the strongest part, from what Ive seen. Ive also remodeled several grocery stores ( 5 or 6 ) & in removing some of the older units there would be anywhere from 1-3 walls backed up to another wall, Ive also seen them with the walls frozen solid & up to a foot+ of ice on the floor. Needless to say, it might be difficult to get out of one, even with an axe, I think i would try the safty button first, or if it freaks you out that bad, just dont shut the door when you go in there. :thumbsup:


----------



## K2

Mbskye said:


> I (back when I was 18 ) worked for Louisville cooler. the walls have 2x frames around the edges that they install the camlocks in, then they put it in a mold with the sheetmetal & inject it with a great stuff type foam, the doors all have interior release buttons & are usualy the strongest part, from what Ive seen. Ive also remodeled several grocery stores ( 5 or 6 ) & in removing some of the older units there would be anywhere from 1-3 walls backed up to another wall, Ive also seen them with the walls frozen solid & up to a foot+ of ice on the floor. Needless to say, it might be difficult to get out of one, even with an axe, I think i would try the safty button first, or if it freaks you out that bad, just dont shut the door when you go in there. :thumbsup:


Yes backed up to other walls or sandwiched between other freezers is what i'm seeing.

I've been looking for them and only seen the axes in my city. 

I'm generally in these things after closing and the workers are trying to get home. If they see an open freezer door they like to close it and don't look inside to see if anyone is in there. Not that I care, I'm getting out even if the door gets jamed with something, regardless. 

I'm just thinking that if some 16 year old girl got stuck in there she might not be able to bust out.


----------



## FSI Bertram

K2 said:


> Does anyone else have codes requiring a full sized axe in a walk-in freezer??


A bit late on the reply, my jurisdiction has a few because it is state law to have an axe on the inside of a freezer that has the potential of freezing shut. No specific fire code to site.


----------



## Mordekyle

^^^^^


I’ve had four children while you were waiting to respond.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

